# No More Christmas



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Haha awesome thread title no?

But in all seriousness



> The Denver Nuggets released James White today. Also, Utah cut Goran Suton and *Philly waived Temple's Dionte Christmas.*


Sad, he would have been an announcer's dream guy to cover.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Comcast has enough money to attempt to purchase NBC and its properties, but doesn't have enough money to field a roster of more than 13 guys for the Sixers. lol


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Christmas? I would wonder old his acents got this as surnname before anything?


----------

